# Utilisation d'une App avec l'iPad et l'Apple TV



## Alebundy (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à la communauté,

Je viens vers vous aujourd'hui pour savoir si je pouvais faire des démonstrations en utilisant une Apple Tv via une application iPad. Je m'explique :

Je suis monteur vidéo pour un club de football, le projet démarre et je cherche à améliorer la formule, je viens de trouver un app excellente pour ce dont j'ai besoin, à savoir démontrer les différents problèmes mis en évidence par la vidéo en utilisant cette application.

Le liens de cette dernière :

En vidéo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcQ-7e_oSD0
Sur l'app store : http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tacticsview/id391431841?mt=8

C'est vraiment l'outils qu'il me faut mais si je ne pas projeter en temps réel ce qui se fait sur l'iPad via l'Apple TV je ne suis pas convaincu de cette utilisation enfin pas dans le cas présent.

Merci pour vos éclairages !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2012)

J'ai la nette impression que le but de ton message est de faire de la pub pour cette Appli :mouais: ....Je me trompe ?


----------



## Alebundy (15 Septembre 2012)

Non non non pas du tout j'ai vraiment besoin de savoir si le Air Play est possible sur toute les App étant donné que je n'ai ni iPad, ni Apple TV en fait je cherche les renseignements avant de l'acheter...

Je suis pas là pour faire de la pub :mouais:

Mais je veux juste améliorer mon projet vidéo !


----------



## Lauange (16 Septembre 2012)

Hello

En passant par l'ATV, oui, tu active le mode recopie vidéo.


----------



## Alebundy (16 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour la précision ! Bon dimanche !


----------

